# Painted Matagi reel seats



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I am considering a painted Matagi reel seat. Has any one used one on a custom rod before? In particular, has anyone used a painted Fuji ACS from Matagi? How is the durability? Thanks!


----------

